# Blackline ATV Plow Question



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know why Blackline Plow does NOT return phone calls. I have been calling them for months and never get a return call. :realmad:

They are making a piece to retrofit to the frame that would give the blade some float ability. It is supposed to mount to the top of the lift cylinder to let the blade float a bit.

If any dealers have this part or can get it...perhaps you can post a picture and get me a price.

Thanks.


----------



## resp-essentials (Nov 5, 2009)

Spoke to Wes at Blackline and they are doing well after moving to a new location. They are not going out of business. I ordered that piece to retrofit to the existing plow to gain a few inches of float capability. I will let you know how it works and will definately post some pictures.


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

resp, 
I purchased the first 72" Blackline H4F full hydraulic plow off the line from Wes last year for my Teryx and this setup is the best atv/utv plow I have ever used. I have never had 1 issue with this plow. I plow 31 big driveways every season and it gets a work out. I know they are pricey, but well worth the money. Wes is a great guy to deal with and I am glad to hear they are still doing well. If anyone would ever use one of these full hydraulic, 600# of down pressure plows, they would never go back to an electric/winch powered plow again. They don't even compare.


----------

